# Don't blame the caveman



## Alexandra (Jul 1, 2009)

Why Do We Rape, Kill and Sleep Around?
The fault, dear Darwin, lies not in our ancestors, but in ourselves.

H συνέχεια εδώ:
http://www.newsweek.com/id/202789


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2009)

Τύπωσα το άρθρο, για διάβασμα μακριά από το γραφείο. Πριν όμως το δω, έπρεπε να περιμένω να τελειώσουν τα... διαφημιστικά μηνύματα. Αυτό θα είναι το (βραχυπρόθεσμο;) μέλλον των εφημερίδων και άλλων κερδοσκοπικών οργανισμών στο ίντερνετ: δεν θα έχεις μόνο τα διαφημιστικά πανωκατωαριστεροδέξια (εκείνον με το δαιμονικό γέλιο θέλω να τον σκοτώσω!), θα έχεις και τα διάφορα φλασάκια και βιντεάκια πριν σου επιτραπεί να δεις τη σελίδα. Και βέβαια, δεν τη γλίτωσα τη διαφήμιση και μέσα στην εκτύπωση...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2009)

nickel said:


> Και βέβαια, δεν τη γλίτωσα τη διαφήμιση και μέσα στην εκτύπωση...


Print Any Part Or Section Of Web Page Without Ads


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 1, 2009)

Άλλος τρόπος είναι να περιμένεις τη Δευτέρα να σου δώσω το περιοδικό, γιατί εγώ το διάβασα στο χαρτί ως συνδρομήτρια.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Άλλος τρόπος είναι να περιμένεις τη Δευτέρα να σου δώσω το περιοδικό, γιατί εγώ το διάβασα στο χαρτί ως συνδρομήτρια.



Μπα, δεν πειράζει. Μετοχές έχω στη Hewlett-Packard, όχι στο Newsweek.

Την περασμένη εβδομάδα πέταξα καμιά διακοσαριά αδιάβαστα Newsweek. Πήγαν αδιάβαστα κι αυτά.


----------

